# Meldeanzeige quittieren!



## Tommy843 (3 September 2013)

Moin,

ich hab mich jetzt hier bestimmt durch 10 Themen gelesen, bin aber immer noch nicht schlauer geworden. Ich möchte lediglich den Meldeanzeigeeigenen Quittierbutton nutzen!

Ich wollte, wenn die Bitmeldungen quittiert wurden (mit dem Button) eine Variable setzen. Ich will einfach nur wenn der Button gedrückt wird ein einziges Bit an die Steuerung übergeben. Mit externem Button ist das ja einfach über "MeldeanzeigeQuittiereMeldung", aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wie das mit dem Internen läuft! Ich brauch den unbedingt weil meine Anzeige generell ziemlich klein und schon vollgestopft ist! I need Help...:icon_confused:

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## fuss (3 September 2013)

WinCC flexible???


----------



## Tommy843 (3 September 2013)

fuss schrieb:


> WinCC flexible???


Exakt! Sorry, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen...


----------



## fuss (3 September 2013)

Du legst eine Variable vom Datentyp WORD für die Fehlermeldungen an und eine Variable vom Datentyp WORD für die Quittierung an. Die Variable "Fehlermeldungen" knüpfst du als Triggervariable an deine Bitmedung an und wählst die Bitnummer aus die deiner binären Fehlermeldung entspricht. Die Variable "Quittierung" knüpfst du bei Quittiervariable lesen an und wählst die Bitnummer aus die deiner binären Quittiervariable entspricht. Kommt jetzt das vorher projektierte Fehlerbit im laufenden Prozess so öffnet sich das Meldefenster und deine Meldung wird angezeigt. Drückst du jetzt die Schaltfläche "Quittierung" im Meldefenster so wird das zu der Meldung projektierte Quittierbit gesetzt und steht so lange an bist das Fehlerbit geht UND ERNEUT KOMMT.

Ich habe auch ein bißchen länger gebraucht um das bei WinCC flexible zu verstehen. Wenn es etwas mehr Meldungen werden arbeitet man mit Arrays um nicht so viele Power Tags zu verschwenden, aber das wäre dann der nächste Schritt


----------



## Tommy843 (3 September 2013)

fuss schrieb:


> Du legst eine Variable vom Datentyp WORD für die Fehlermeldungen an und eine Variable vom Datentyp WORD für die Quittierung an. Die Variable "Fehlermeldungen" knüpfst du als Triggervariable an deine Bitmedung an und wählst die Bitnummer aus die deiner binären Fehlermeldung entspricht. Die Variable "Quittierung" knüpfst du bei Quittiervariable lesen an und wählst die Bitnummer aus die deiner binären Quittiervariable entspricht. Kommt jetzt das vorher projektierte Fehlerbit im laufenden Prozess so öffnet sich das Meldefenster und deine Meldung wird angezeigt. Drückst du jetzt die Schaltfläche "Quittierung" im Meldefenster so wird das zu der Meldung projektierte Quittierbit gesetzt und steht so lange an bist das Fehlerbit geht UND ERNEUT KOMMT.
> 
> Ich habe auch ein bißchen länger gebraucht um das bei WinCC flexible zu verstehen. Wenn es etwas mehr Meldungen werden arbeitet man mit Arrays um nicht so viele Power Tags zu verschwenden, aber das wäre dann der nächste Schritt



Okay, genau das habe ich befürchtet. Ich hatte gehofft dass die Funktion existiert welche es möglich macht mit nur "einem" Quittierbit alles zu quittieren. Aber das hat mir Flexible schon zu verstehen gegeben dass das nicht möglich ist. Zumindest nicht auf meinem Weg. Dachte ihr wüsstet da vielleicht noch was. Nun ja, dann muss ich das eben so machen! Aber danke...


----------



## TMaroni (3 September 2013)

Wir der projektierte Quittierbit nicht vom Panel zurückgesetzt, wenn das Fehlerbit weggeht und erneut kommt? Siehe unten

Von der Hilfe Wincc Flexible:
"Damit beim Setzen des zugeordneten Quittierbits einer quittierpflichtigen Bitmeldung immer ein Signalwechsel erzeugt wird, *setzt das Bediengerät, sobald eine quittierpflichtige Meldung erkannt wurde, das der Meldung zugeordnete Quittierbit zurück *und schreibt die Quittiervariable in die Steuerung." 

Gruss
TMaroni


----------



## fuss (3 September 2013)

@TMaroni:


> Quittierbit gesetzt und steht so lange an bist das Fehlerbit geht UND ERNEUT KOMMT.



@Tommy843: Da gibts ne Lösung. Hab in meiner Visu auch immer eine Schaltfläche "Sammelquittierung". Es gibt ja unter Bitmeldungen die Quittiervariable schreibend (ist quasi eine Quittierung durch die SPS)
Drücke ich jetzt die Sammelquittierung in der Visu so setze ich alle Quittierbits schreibend in der Steuerung.

U     "Sammelquittierung"
      SPB   NW2                                      //Sprung zu Netzwerk 2
      L     0                       //2#0000000000000000
      T   "Quittiervariable   
      BEA                       //Bausteinende absolut

NW2: L 32767        //2#1111111111111111
        T   "Quittiervariable


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 September 2013)

Über "Meldegruppen" sollte eine Sammelquitterung über den normalen Quittierbutten möglich sein. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob diese Funktion auf allen Panels zur Verfügung steht.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Tommy843 (3 September 2013)

fuss schrieb:


> @TMaroni:
> 
> 
> @Tommy843: Da gibts ne Lösung. Hab in meiner Visu auch immer eine Schaltfläche "Sammelquittierung". Es gibt ja unter Bitmeldungen die Quittiervariable schreibend (ist quasi eine Quittierung durch die SPS)
> ...



Danke für den Code ...
Dann werd ich wahrscheinlich kurz ein kleines Program schreiben müssen.

@Onkel: Ich hab da gerade mal nachgeschaut. Ich kann irgendwie nichts finden wo ich bei den Bitmeldungen eine Verbindung zu irgendeiner Meldegruppe hinbekomme. Ich kann zwar überall die Meldegruppe einstellen, nur wie quittiere ich dann die Meldegruppe mit dem internen Quittierbutton? Ich kann nämlich bei den Bitmeldungen-->Quittiervariable nur etwas aus der Variablenliste auswählen! Ich müsste ja dann die Gruppe irgendwie da rein bekommen!?

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 September 2013)

Tommy843 schrieb:


> ... Ich kann zwar überall die Meldegruppe einstellen, nur wie quittiere ich dann die Meldegruppe mit dem internen Quittierbutton?..


Wenn du eine Meldung aus einer Meldegruppe quittierst, werden alle anderen Meldungen der selben Meldegruppe mit quittiert. Mehr musst du an der Projektierung gar nicht ändern. In der Online-Hilfe ist es übrigens ganz gut beschrieben.


----------



## Tommy843 (3 September 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Meldung aus einer Meldegruppe quittierst, werden alle anderen Meldungen der selben Meldegruppe mit quittiert. Mehr musst du an der Projektierung gar nicht ändern. In der Online-Hilfe ist es übrigens ganz gut beschrieben.



Okay, das wusste ich nicht.
Da mir solche Hilfen bisher nichts gebracht haben halte ich davon meist Abstand. Erfahrungswerte! Ich versuche zwar immer wieder aufs neue durch die Dinger durchzusteigen, aber meist fehlt dann immer noch irgendein Puzzleteil.
Ich bin noch nie auf eine richtig gut verständliche Hilfe gestoßen. Sonst bräuchte ich hier auch nicht so viele Fragen stellen.

Gruß
Tommy


----------

